# Wait a second... You mean people actually get warned first...?!



## Explorer (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/145232-read-before-you-get-banned.html



MaxOfMetal said:


> Per the "new" rules which went into effect last year:
> 
> Quote: The Marketplace sub forums are a service offered to members. You may not have your first post be a classifieds thread. *Doing so will result in* the closure of said thread and *a warning*. Continued abuse will result in further action.
> 
> ...




And after being warned... they do it again?

*laugh*

That is so hilariously wrong. How can someone just decide that the warning doesn't mean anything?

----

I understand that the Ban Hammer can come down for some infractions with no warning, but does that mean that a lot of what we see on the Public Ban List results from people deciding that the rules don't apply to them... even after they've been told? 

Thanks for raising the IQ of this place. *laugh*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2011)

Explorer said:


> does that mean that a lot of what we see on the Public Ban List results from people deciding that the rules don't apply to them... even after they've been told?



Yes.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 28, 2011)

because they do not read it...

there should be an automatic rules (ie coded into ss.org) which does not let you post in the FS sub-forum if you do not comply with some minimum requirements...

is this super hard to code?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2011)

"Hey you. Please don't chatter in the classifieds."

Step 1: Contemplate suicide
Step 2: Neg rep mod (Success! Great job me!)
Step 3 Oh no, mod found out who dunnit, how did that happen!?
Step 4: Retaliate (Use as much cussing as possible, so you look tough in the public ban list)
Step 5: Get banned. (Shit, what do?)
Step 6: Make dupe account, shit on mod
Step 6/alt: Find mod's gmail address, beg for mercey
Step 7: Stir well and serve cold. (AKA, IP banned)

sadtrumbone.mp3


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> because they do not read it...
> 
> there should be an automatic rules (ie coded into ss.org) which does not let you post in the FS sub-forum if you do not comply with some minimum requirements...
> 
> is this super hard to code?



We'd rather ban the guys who show up just to hock gear then make it so they need a set number of posts to access the classifieds. If there's a minimum you can guarantee they'll just flood the forum with silly/useless posts just to meet the minimum requirements. 

Some forums require folks to be contributors (as in pay money) in order to use the classifieds. All you have to do here is contribute a little bit and format your post properly. 

There's no "good" option, we just have to go with what's easier for most contributing forum members.




Prydogga said:


> "Hey you. Please don't chatter in the classifieds."
> 
> Step 1: Contemplate suicide
> Step 2: Neg rep mod (Success! Great job me!)
> ...



The really sad part about that is I can name a few folks off the top of my head who have done EXACTLY that.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The really sad part about that is I can name a few folks off the top of my head who have done EXACTLY that.


So can everyone who's ever looked at the Public Ban list. 

People are silly.
EDIT: On the ss.org facebook pages, I see those kinds of things all the time, people saying stuff like "If someone could just get me technomancers email, I'd like to explain it to him..."


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's stupid, I see people get perma'd from being an idiot after less than a week's ban. Calm down people, it's just a forum!

And that's coming from the guy who's nearly had 8k posts in less than 2 years!


----------



## Origin (Jan 28, 2011)

The dumbass population is a little disturbing, but it is nice to know it's being culled on a regular basis.

Mods = Gods


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> So can everyone who's ever looked at the Public Ban list.
> 
> People are silly.
> EDIT: On the ss.org facebook pages, I see those kinds of things all the time, people saying stuff like "If someone could just get me technomancers email, I'd like to explain it to him..."



and the reason my email addresses are well hidden from this place are 

"I know, I'll explain by email why the rules shouldn't actually apply to me, and then everything will be ok! "


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 28, 2011)

technomancer said:


> and the reason my email addresses are well hidden from this place are
> 
> "I know, I'll explain by email why the rules shouldn't actually apply to me, and then everything will be ok! "



Wait, so you're saying I shouldn't have been giving it out to every whiner that gets banned? Uh oh....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 28, 2011)

^A permaban should automatically send them an email with all the mods contact info on it. You know...

for appeals.






Dear lord no.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2011)

Warnings are given by the weak.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Warnings are given by the weak.



So you're saying you'd like a month off?


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 28, 2011)

Mod rhymes with cod, cod is a fish, fish live in water, water makes up the ocean, ocean houses whales, Gojira sings about whales, Gojira was originally Godzilla, Godzilla fucks up Tokyo regularly.

With this logic, mods are capable of fucking up Tokyo with their ban hammers. That's some deep shit to think about. No wonder banned people cry a lot when they're banned, that hammer can fuck up all of Tokyo and it's being used on one person at a time. Ouch.


----------



## espman (Jan 28, 2011)

^


----------



## Leon (Jan 28, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Warnings are given to the weak.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 28, 2011)

Apparently, there are no warnings when it comes to sprinkles.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2011)

FWIW, I lifted your ban 12 hours early.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2011)

Leon said:


>



There is a bit of irony here...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> FWIW, I lifted your ban 12 hours early.


That was seriously worthy.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> FWIW, I lifted your ban 12 hours early.



I actually thought it was pretty funny (plus I needed to go to bed anyway). Now I've been banned for a Michael Jackson picture and because I liked another girl's sprinkle arrangement better; I'm such a badass.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 28, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> Mod rhymes with cod, cod is a fish, fish live in water, water makes up the ocean, ocean houses whales, Gojira sings about whales, Go*jira was originally Godzilla*, Godzilla fucks up Tokyo regularly.



You got that part backwards. Godzilla is the "America fucks everybodys language up" version.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 28, 2011)

I was talking about the band. They were originally called "Godzilla".


----------



## Tree (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there a way that the "Read this before you get banned" thread can open each time before one posts a new thread to the classifieds?

I'm still seeing a good many people making first posts in there without even bothering to follow the format


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 31, 2011)

Tree said:


> Is there a way that the "Read this before you get banned" thread can open each time before one posts a new thread to the classifieds?
> 
> I'm still seeing a good many people making first posts in there without even bothering to follow the format


 
Good 

You'll have to go through Alex first maybe...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 31, 2011)

There should be a really obnoxious and humorous thing that you have to read upon signing up, like a Terms and Conditions, but more like:

Hey, you. If you're joining to sell gear, make a few posts OUTSIDE of the marketplace first. Ya know why? Cos if you don't, your thread will get closed, you'll get banned for a while, and no one will buy your items. How unfortunate.

While we're explaining things, there's a format to be followed for making a new classifieds thread, here's a link to it: (link) Again, and this is VERY IMPORTANT, if you do not follow this requirement, we'll close the thread, possibly an you, and you'll still be stuck with our without the gear you so desperately need to buy or sell.


----------



## themike (Feb 14, 2011)

We should compile all the rules into a downloadable PDF and make new registrants take like a 10 question test hahaha


Side note - am I the only one who thinks that positive comments in the forsale section could benefit a sale? I understand the no posting unless your buying/selling but if someone posted in my "For Sale" thread saying how amazing it was, or how good of a deal it was it would only benefit me to people who might be interested.


----------



## Tree (Feb 14, 2011)

^ I see your point, but unnecessary bumps are still unnecessary. It also gets my hopes up when I see that someone commented in my FS post. I get all excited thinking that I may have a potential deal only to see, "y0ur guitard luks gewd. Why nob0dy buy dis yet? I wish I had moneeeez!"


----------



## themike (Feb 14, 2011)

Tree said:


> ^ I see your point, but unnecessary bumps are still unnecessary. It also gets my hopes up when I see that someone commented in my FS post. I get all excited thinking that I may have a potential deal only to see, "y0ur guitard luks gewd. Why nob0dy buy dis yet? I wish I had moneeeez!"


 
Oh totally but I wouldn't mind a single post like that bumping my thread instead of bumping it myself - not to mention I'd hope that for every "sick brah" post you'll get some sort of reputable one from someone who knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 14, 2011)

If you're really grateful for the misspelled posts and unnecessary bumps, there's all kinds of forums which have no rules against bad spelling and endless off-topic bumps in sales threads. 

I think it might be a bit short-sighted to want that kind of thing allowed. Really, there is a pretty good market here, but it is that way because of the rules. If one thinks that there are better ways to sell, then one should definitely go elsewhere, don't you think?


----------



## themike (Feb 14, 2011)

Explorer said:


> If you're really grateful for the misspelled posts and unnecessary bumps, there's all kinds of forums which have no rules against bad spelling and endless off-topic bumps in sales threads.
> 
> I think it might be a bit short-sighted to want that kind of thing allowed. Really, there is a pretty good market here, but it is that way because of the rules. If one thinks that there are better ways to sell, then one should definitely go elsewhere, don't you think?



I'm not going to comment on that because the undertone implies that I am not happy with how these forms are run and that's not true at all? I did however say that there are 2 sides to every view and sometimes I find members input to sometimes be beneficial to my sales.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 15, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Oh totally but I wouldn't mind a single post like that bumping my thread instead of bumping it myself - not to mention I'd hope that for every "sick brah" post you'll get some sort of reputable one from someone who knows what they're talking about.



Well that could give the implication that you view this forum primarily as a place to sell stuff, rather than a cool forum that also has a for sale section for it's regular users.
Having said that, I am not saying that's how you DO view this forum


----------

